# Quattro Rallye interior pics?



## ErikGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm building a Quattro Rallye scale model. Does anyone have interior pics of any model Quattro? Thanks.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Quattro Rallye interior pics? (ErikGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ErikGTI* »_Quattro Rallye 

Technically, no such car.
VW MKII Golf Ralley is correct.


----------



## ErikGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: Quattro Rallye interior pics? (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_
Technically, no such car.
VW MKII Golf Ralley is correct. 

I'm going by what the box says. I'm not very familiar with the designations.
This is the kit.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Quattro Rallye interior pics? (ErikGTI)*

No problem, I'll get some for you, and post them here.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Quattro Rallye interior pics? (Sepp)*

....more to come.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Quattro Rallye interior pics? (Sepp)*


----------



## ErikGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: Quattro Rallye interior pics? (Sepp)*

Thanks, those are a big help.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Quattro Rallye interior pics? (Sepp)*

These are shots of James' car.


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Quattro Rallye interior pics? (Sepp)*

My car dash isn't factory,
but heres a decent photo of a factory dash in my possession.


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Quattro Rallye interior pics? (Fusilier)*

Here are two hi-res shots. I have detail shots if you need some more.
Top one is an S1
Bottom one is an A1


_Modified by Fusilier at 11:27 PM 4/27/2008_


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Quattro Rallye interior pics? (Fusilier)*


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

wow... those are some awesome pics.
so, what's the official name of the model he's building? the Revell box says: Audi Quattro Rallye.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*

From looking at the box, the car is a Group 4 Quattro, or technically an A1? Looks to be a model of the first rally cars, with quad lamps, flat grille, road car rear spoiler, road car style fenders...etc. etc.
But you can call it a rally Quattro, and people will know what you mean.


----------



## ErikGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*

I finished the kit. Check it out here. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3841023


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (ErikGTI)*

You mentioned in the other thread that Revell mixed the dash from the production car into the rally car. IIRC, Revell have a production car version, because I had a kit of a regular Urq when I was a kid, and it wasn't a Tamiya (my favorite). I remember that I smoothened out the flared fenders with some sort of model kit putty before I spray painted the car red


----------

